# 12" ATLAS LATHE WITH CABINET $975.00 Piscataway NJ ,



## Silverbullet (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice looking no tooling listed
#6616680817 central Jersey craigslist


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 26, 2018)

Is that right foot cracked? Looks that way


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 26, 2018)

Yep, sure looks cracked to me.


----------

